
New York Fed's Educational Comic Books - petethomas
https://www.newyorkfed.org/outreach-and-education/comic-books
======
Turing_Machine
I ordered a set of the printed comics for my MIL (a sixth grade teacher) some
years ago and read them myself first. They're actually enjoyable. If you are a
total geek. Not that that describes anyone here. Ahem.

Back then they were available to everyone. Now it looks like you have to live
in their district to get printed copies. Bummer.

It's good that they're putting them out in free PDF form, though.

